# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  از دل برآمده، امید که بر دل بنشیند..برای کنکوری های ۹۹

## NiNi

*سلام انجمنی های عزیز..با یه جمله از امام علی شروع میکنم حرفم رو..می فرماید: از خطای دیگران عبرت گیرید پیش از آنکه خود عبرت دیگران شوید..! زندگی ما رو معجزه ها یا آرزوها نمیسازن، تلاش ها و اهداف تعیین کننده ی آینده ما هستن. من از سال ۹۵ در انجمن هستم و این دومین حساب منه البته اون یکی به خواست خودم اخراج شد(که مثلاً برم دنبال درسم). باور کنید از اون موقع من بسیار تاپیک تکراری با مضمون “بهترین منابع کنکور”، “ شروع طوفانی”، “ از الان میتونم؟”،”برنامه کنکور شروع از صفر دو ماه قبل از کنکور” و..شمایی که کنکور اولتونه،حداقل ۵،۶ سال از من کوچکترین و من خیلی روح رنجورتری نسبت به سنم دارم و از اونایی هستم موی سفیدم رو تو آینه دیدم و از این حرفا..نمیدونم تا حالا ترک خوردن قلبتون رو حس کردین یا نه،من بارها لمس کردم خرد شدن قلبم و روحم ‌غرورم رو. بارها نشستم و فکر کردم که چی شد که این شد. من با این دنیا چه کردم که اینجوری شد؟ جواب کدوم گناه نکرده رو دارم پس میدم. نمیخوام روح پرطراوت و شاد شما مثل من تو تندباد روزگار داغون و پاره پاره بشه..لطفاً به خودتون رحم کنید. به خدا زمان کمه.نذارین به جایی برسین که راضی به هر رشته ای بشین. الان که وقت دارین بخونین. اگه ۹۹ اولین کنکورتونه،نگین اشکال نداره امسال نشد سال بعد. یا امسال میشه یا هیچ وقت. من که تجربه کردم میگم. شما الان شارژترین و با انگیزه ترین سالتونه. از دستش ندید.تکلیفتون رو معلوم کنید اگر نمیخواهید درس بخونید برید دنبال کاری که دوست دارید. عمرتون رو گوشه خونه حروم نکنید. هر روز من جهنمه. غم این زندگی معلق و آواره ام داره نابودم میکنه. دیدن تلاش‌های بی سرانجام خانواده ام برای رسیدن من به پزشکی دلم رو آتیش میزنه. پشیمونم عین چی به خدا. ولی دیگه جون و دلی برام نمونده. عذاب وجدان داره خفه ام میکنه. همه ی هم سن های من الان یا دارن پزشکی میخونن یا ازدواج کردن یا رفتن سرکار. تو اقوام نمیتونم سر بلند کنم. مسخره عام و خاص شدم. دشمن شاد شدم..هر روز هزار جور سرکوفت و دعوا دارم. به خدا جوابی ندارم برای سرکوفت هاشون. چی بگم؟ مگه دروغ میگن؟ نخوندم، صبح تا شب گوشی به دست بودم، سریال و هزارجور برنامه چرت دیدم..من تمام برگ برنده هامو سوزوندم جوونیمو سوزوندم. الانم روحم انقدر حساس و افسرده شده که سر هر چیزی قلبم میشکنه و گریه میکنم و نگران همه چیز هستم..میدونم کسانی که درس میخونن،نیازی به توصیه من ندارن و کسانی هم که درس نمیخونن،این متن هیچ فایده ای براشون نداره ولی وظیفه انسانی من بود بنویسم. شاید اگر کسی بود که عبرت من بشه من الان تو این لجنزار گیر نکرده بودم.*

----------


## Ocean

کلمه به کلمه ی نوشتتو حس می کنم..
متاسفانه خیلیا الان متوجه این حرفا نمیشن و زمانی به خودشون میان که دیر شده..

----------


## Rainbow7

سلام نی نی جان چرا از کنکور یک غول بی شاخ و دم ساختیم یک منجلاب شاختیم ازش بابا کاری نداره در اتاقو ببند میزو بزار جلوت مجازیو کم کن درس بخون تموم قبول شدی پزشکی پزشکی نشد پرستاری نشد پیرا پزشکی های دیگه نشد فرهنگیان چرا انقدر سخت میگیری چرا خودتو افسرده کردی چرا؟ چرا؟ چرا؟انگار سرطانه تازه اگه سرطان هم بود درمان میشد .خودتو اصلا تو گذشته غرق نکن از الان زندگیتو کن منم اینطوری فکر میکنم تا الان و پشت کنکورم ولی میخوام از این به بعد دیگه اینطوری فکر نکنم اخه چرا انقدر خودمونو اذیت میکنیم .خوشبختی ما در سه جملس تجربه از دیروز استفاده از امروز امید به فردا ولی ما با سه جمله ی دیگر زندگیمان را تباه میکنیم :حسرت دیروز،اتلاف امروز ،ترس از فردا.

----------


## four elements

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز..با یه جمله از امام علی شروع میکنم حرفم رو..می فرماید: از خطای دیگران عبرت گیرید پیش از آنکه خود عبرت دیگران شوید..! زندگی ما رو معجزه ها یا آرزوها نمیسازن، تلاش ها و اهداف تعیین کننده ی آینده ما هستن. من از سال ۹۵ در انجمن هستم و این دومین حساب منه البته اون یکی به خواست خودم اخراج شد(که مثلاً برم دنبال درسم). باور کنید از اون موقع من بسیار تاپیک تکراری با مضمون “بهترین منابع کنکور”، “ شروع طوفانی”، “ از الان میتونم؟”،”برنامه کنکور شروع از صفر دو ماه قبل از کنکور” و..شمایی که کنکور اولتونه،حداقل ۵،۶ سال از من کوچکترین و من خیلی روح رنجورتری نسبت به سنم دارم و از اونایی هستم موی سفیدم رو تو آینه دیدم و از این حرفا..نمیدونم تا حالا ترک خوردن قلبتون رو حس کردین یا نه،من بارها لمس کردم خرد شدن قلبم و روحم ‌غرورم رو. بارها نشستم و فکر کردم که چی شد که این شد. من با این دنیا چه کردم که اینجوری شد؟ جواب کدوم گناه نکرده رو دارم پس میدم. نمیخوام روح پرطراوت و شاد شما مثل من تو تندباد روزگار داغون و پاره پاره بشه..لطفاً به خودتون رحم کنید. به خدا زمان کمه.نذارین به جایی برسین که راضی به هر رشته ای بشین. الان که وقت دارین بخونین. اگه ۹۹ اولین کنکورتونه،نگین اشکال نداره امسال نشد سال بعد. یا امسال میشه یا هیچ وقت. من که تجربه کردم میگم. شما الان شارژترین و با انگیزه ترین سالتونه. از دستش ندید.تکلیفتون رو معلوم کنید اگر نمیخواهید درس بخونید برید دنبال کاری که دوست دارید. عمرتون رو گوشه خونه حروم نکنید. هر روز من جهنمه. غم این زندگی معلق و آواره ام داره نابودم میکنه. دیدن تلاش‌های بی سرانجام خانواده ام برای رسیدن من به پزشکی دلم رو آتیش میزنه. پشیمونم عین چی به خدا. ولی دیگه جون و دلی برام نمونده. عذاب وجدان داره خفه ام میکنه. همه ی هم سن های من الان یا دارن پزشکی میخونن یا ازدواج کردن یا رفتن سرکار. تو اقوام نمیتونم سر بلند کنم. مسخره عام و خاص شدم. دشمن شاد شدم..هر روز هزار جور سرکوفت و دعوا دارم. به خدا جوابی ندارم برای سرکوفت هاشون. چی بگم؟ مگه دروغ میگن؟ نخوندم، صبح تا شب گوشی به دست بودم، سریال و هزارجور برنامه چرت دیدم..من تمام برگ برنده هامو سوزوندم جوونیمو سوزوندم. الانم روحم انقدر حساس و افسرده شده که سر هر چیزی قلبم میشکنه و گریه میکنم و نگران همه چیز هستم..میدونم کسانی که درس میخونن،نیازی به توصیه من ندارن و کسانی هم که درس نمیخونن،این متن هیچ فایده ای براشون نداره ولی وظیفه انسانی من بود بنویسم. شاید اگر کسی بود که عبرت من بشه من الان تو این لجنزار گیر نکرده بودم.*


به نظرم برو سراغ کاری که دوست داری قبلا هم گفتم مثل طراحی نقاشی موسیقی سفال گری تئاتز بازیگری و ...شاید از همینا خوشت اومد و موفقم شدی یا اگه میخوای درس بخونی یکی از اینا رو به عنوان تفریح کنار درست داشته باش تا درس خوندن بهت فشار نیاره منم مثل توهستم خیلی ها مثل من وتوبودن ولی موفق شدن پس ناامید نشو خدا اگه یه دری رو ببنده در دیگه رو باز میکنه فقط باید اون درو پیدا کنیم همین

----------


## _LEYLA_

تا حدودی با حرفات موافقم
کسی حق داره پشت کنکور بمونه که سال اول تلاش کرده باشه ( تاکید میکنم تلاش کرده باشه ) ولی حالا بنا به دلایلی نتیجه دلخواهشو نگرفته باشه
ولی کسی که نخونده و هی امروز فردا میکنه ، هی به این فکر میکنه که انشالله سال بعد ، بدانید و آگاه باشید ، پشت کنکور حلوا خیرات نمیکنن،سال دیگه شرایط براتون خیلی سخت تر خواهد بود.
از حرف و حدیث و نیش و کنایه های خانواده و فامیل و همسایه و فلان و فلان که بگذریم،
یکسال گوشه خونه نشستن کار سختیه،از لحاظ روحی خیلی تحت فشار قرار میگیرین.
الان دانش آموزین و زندگیتون یه برنامه مشخصی داره،ولی فارغ که بشین دقیقا برخلاف تصورتون که فکر میکنن همه چی می افته رو روال ، کل نظم زندگیتون بهم میریزه
از پیش پا افتاده ترین مشکلات پشت کنکوریا افسردگی و وسواس مطالعاتی و بهم ریختن ساعت خوابه.
دیگه سلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## wonshower

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز..با یه جمله از امام علی شروع میکنم حرفم رو..می فرماید: از خطای دیگران عبرت گیرید پیش از آنکه خود عبرت دیگران شوید..! زندگی ما رو معجزه ها یا آرزوها نمیسازن، تلاش ها و اهداف تعیین کننده ی آینده ما هستن. من از سال ۹۵ در انجمن هستم و این دومین حساب منه البته اون یکی به خواست خودم اخراج شد(که مثلاً برم دنبال درسم). باور کنید از اون موقع من بسیار تاپیک تکراری با مضمون “بهترین منابع کنکور”، “ شروع طوفانی”، “ از الان میتونم؟”،”برنامه کنکور شروع از صفر دو ماه قبل از کنکور” و..شمایی که کنکور اولتونه،حداقل ۵،۶ سال از من کوچکترین و من خیلی روح رنجورتری نسبت به سنم دارم و از اونایی هستم موی سفیدم رو تو آینه دیدم و از این حرفا..نمیدونم تا حالا ترک خوردن قلبتون رو حس کردین یا نه،من بارها لمس کردم خرد شدن قلبم و روحم ‌غرورم رو. بارها نشستم و فکر کردم که چی شد که این شد. من با این دنیا چه کردم که اینجوری شد؟ جواب کدوم گناه نکرده رو دارم پس میدم. نمیخوام روح پرطراوت و شاد شما مثل من تو تندباد روزگار داغون و پاره پاره بشه..لطفاً به خودتون رحم کنید. به خدا زمان کمه.نذارین به جایی برسین که راضی به هر رشته ای بشین. الان که وقت دارین بخونین. اگه ۹۹ اولین کنکورتونه،نگین اشکال نداره امسال نشد سال بعد. یا امسال میشه یا هیچ وقت. من که تجربه کردم میگم. شما الان شارژترین و با انگیزه ترین سالتونه. از دستش ندید.تکلیفتون رو معلوم کنید اگر نمیخواهید درس بخونید برید دنبال کاری که دوست دارید. عمرتون رو گوشه خونه حروم نکنید. هر روز من جهنمه. غم این زندگی معلق و آواره ام داره نابودم میکنه. دیدن تلاش‌های بی سرانجام خانواده ام برای رسیدن من به پزشکی دلم رو آتیش میزنه. پشیمونم عین چی به خدا. ولی دیگه جون و دلی برام نمونده. عذاب وجدان داره خفه ام میکنه. همه ی هم سن های من الان یا دارن پزشکی میخونن یا ازدواج کردن یا رفتن سرکار. تو اقوام نمیتونم سر بلند کنم. مسخره عام و خاص شدم. دشمن شاد شدم..هر روز هزار جور سرکوفت و دعوا دارم. به خدا جوابی ندارم برای سرکوفت هاشون. چی بگم؟ مگه دروغ میگن؟ نخوندم، صبح تا شب گوشی به دست بودم، سریال و هزارجور برنامه چرت دیدم..من تمام برگ برنده هامو سوزوندم جوونیمو سوزوندم. الانم روحم انقدر حساس و افسرده شده که سر هر چیزی قلبم میشکنه و گریه میکنم و نگران همه چیز هستم..میدونم کسانی که درس میخونن،نیازی به توصیه من ندارن و کسانی هم که درس نمیخونن،این متن هیچ فایده ای براشون نداره ولی وظیفه انسانی من بود بنویسم. شاید اگر کسی بود که عبرت من بشه من الان تو این لجنزار گیر نکرده بودم.*


منم ۹۹چهارمین کنکورمه ولی از خودم راضی  ام اطرافیان ازم ناراضی اند...راضی ام چون کل دبیرستانوخودم خوندم...منم همین دیشب ،امروز موردتحقیرواردشدم ولی به خدا واگذارکردم..شما هم موفق میشی سن مهم نیس البته اگ کاره ای بشیم ...

----------


## Maja7080

با تک تک حرفات موافقم،فقط اینکه به نظرم تو خیلی به حرف دیگران اهمیت میدی من تو این مورد یکم بیخیال ترم

----------


## samar_98

*مشکل اینجاست یه عده فک میکنن مسیر کنکور یه سربالاییه و قبولی تو رشته پزشکی آخر این سربالایی ینی اگه قبول شن دیگه تمومه و سرپایینی و راحتی حرکت شروع میشه
در حالیکه سخخخخخت در اشتباهین 
پزشکی تازه اول مسیره
چرا ماها واقع بینانه به این قضیه نگا نمیکنیم؟ امیدوارم بر نخوره بخدا قصد جریحه دار کردن غرورتونو ندارم،  ولی آخه یکی که چند ساله سه تا دونه سواله دینامیک و دو تا کاربرد مشتق و سه تا آرایه و....  رو نمیتونه یادبگیره و به نحو احسن سر جلسه پیاده کنه چرا انتظار داره اون همه دروس سنگین پزشکی رو که تازه 7 سال فقط عمومیه رو یاد بگیره؟  
واقع بین باشیم.  همه قرار نیست دکتر بشن 
شاید استعداد ما یه چیز دیگه س.  شاید من اگه برم سمت موسیقی موفق تر بشم یا شاید اگه حقوق بخونم یا روان شناسی موفق تر باشم یا شاید اگه یه نقاش حرفه ای بشم بهتر باشه یا اصلا چه اشکالی داره فیزیوتراپی، پرستاری، آزمایشگاه یا....؟
هرکاری که توش مهارت کافی داشته باشید فوق العاده س 
عمرتونو تلف نکنید.  زندگی قشنگیای زیادی داره.  لذت ببرید و به تفاوت آدما ایمان بیارید.  همه یه جور نیستن... 
دنبال معجزه نباشید.  معجزه یعنی تو یه زمان درست یه تصمیم درست گرفتن. 
این روزای زندگیتون (ینی 20 تا 30 سال)  قشنگ ترین و شیرین ترین روزاس 
با استرس و گریه و چشم و هم چشمی و تفکرات اشتباه هدرش ندید.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samareh


مشکل اینجاست یه عده فک میکنن مسیر کنکور یه سربالاییه و قبولی تو رشته پزشکی آخر این سربالایی ینی اگه قبول شن دیگه تمومه و سرپایینی و راحتی حرکت شروع میشه
در حالیکه سخخخخخت در اشتباهین 
پزشکی تازه اول مسیره
چرا ماها واقع بینانه به این قضیه نگا نمیکنیم؟ امیدوارم بر نخوره بخدا قصد جریحه دار کردن غرورتونو ندارم،  ولی آخه یکی که چند ساله سه تا دونه سواله دینامیک و دو تا کاربرد مشتق و سه تا آرایه و....  رو نمیتونه یادبگیره و به نحو احسن سر جلسه پیاده کنه چرا انتظار داره اون همه دروس سنگین پزشکی رو که تازه 7 سال فقط عمومیه رو یاد بگیره؟  
واقع بین باشیم.  همه قرار نیست دکتر بشن 
شاید استعداد ما یه چیز دیگه س.  شاید من اگه برم سمت موسیقی موفق تر بشم یا شاید اگه حقوق بخونم یا روان شناسی موفق تر باشم یا شاید اگه یه نقاش حرفه ای بشم بهتر باشه یا اصلا چه اشکالی داره فیزیوتراپی، پرستاری، آزمایشگاه یا....؟
هرکاری که توش مهارت کافی داشته باشید فوق العاده س 
عمرتونو تلف نکنید.  زندگی قشنگیای زیادی داره.  لذت ببرید و به تفاوت آدما ایمان بیارید.  همه یه جور نیستن... 
دنبال معجزه نباشید.  معجزه یعنی تو یه زمان درست یه تصمیم درست گرفتن. 
این روزای زندگیتون (ینی 20 تا 30 سال)  قشنگ ترین و شیرین ترین روزاس 
با استرس و گریه و چشم و هم چشمی و تفکرات اشتباه هدرش ندید.


مشکل اینجاست که درس نخوندن من خیلی ریشه داره..من تو یک مدت خیلی کوتاه درس خوندن حدود ۵۰ درصد پیشرفت کردم..درد من اینه که میدونم لیاقتش رو دارم ولی شرایط عجیب نذاشتن که بشه..الانم روحیه داغونم و شکست پشت شکست بزرگترین مانع منه..ضعف شخصیتی که به خاطر شکست تو کنکور ایجاد شده در من مانع تلاش منه. من تواناییش رو دارم و نشده. این آزاردهنده است..کسانی که وحشت داشتن من ازشون جلو بزنم الان سالها از من جلوترن و به ریشم میخندن..همه ی ابهت من دود شد رفت هوا. من به خودم و تنبلیم باختم.*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *مشکل اینجاست یه عده فک میکنن مسیر کنکور یه سربالاییه و قبولی تو رشته پزشکی آخر این سربالایی ینی اگه قبول شن دیگه تمومه و سرپایینی و راحتی حرکت شروع میشهدر حالیکه سخخخخخت در اشتباهین پزشکی تازه اول مسیرهچرا ماها واقع بینانه به این قضیه نگا نمیکنیم؟ امیدوارم بر نخوره بخدا قصد جریحه دار کردن غرورتونو ندارم،  ولی آخه یکی که چند ساله سه تا دونه سواله دینامیک و دو تا کاربرد مشتق و سه تا آرایه و....  رو نمیتونه یادبگیره و به نحو احسن سر جلسه پیاده کنه چرا انتظار داره اون همه دروس سنگین پزشکی رو که تازه 7 سال فقط عمومیه رو یاد بگیره؟  واقع بین باشیم.  همه قرار نیست دکتر بشن شاید استعداد ما یه چیز دیگه س.  شاید من اگه برم سمت موسیقی موفق تر بشم یا شاید اگه حقوق بخونم یا روان شناسی موفق تر باشم یا شاید اگه یه نقاش حرفه ای بشم بهتر باشه یا اصلا چه اشکالی داره فیزیوتراپی، پرستاری، آزمایشگاه یا....؟هرکاری که توش مهارت کافی داشته باشید فوق العاده س عمرتونو تلف نکنید.  زندگی قشنگیای زیادی داره.  لذت ببرید و به تفاوت آدما ایمان بیارید.  همه یه جور نیستن... دنبال معجزه نباشید.  معجزه یعنی تو یه زمان درست یه تصمیم درست گرفتن. این روزای زندگیتون (ینی 20 تا 30 سال)  قشنگ ترین و شیرین ترین روزاس با استرس و گریه و چشم و هم چشمی و تفکرات اشتباه هدرش ندید.*


این حرفا از دور قشنگه این عمری ک شما میگی هم باید پول باشه تا شیرین بگذره اون کسیمک اون 4تا تست دینامیک نمیزنه شاید نمیخونه دل نمیده اما خب دانشگاه فرق داره هرجور شده ادم پاس میکنه خیلی نادره کسی مذرک نگیره

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


این حرفا از دور قشنگه این عمری ک شما میگی هم باید پول باشه تا شیرین بگذره اون کسیمک اون 4تا تست دینامیک نمیزنه شاید نمیخونه دل نمیده اما خب دانشگاه فرق داره هرجور شده ادم پاس میکنه خیلی نادره کسی مذرک نگیره


همین تفکر مدرک گرفتن و پزشکی به امید پول گند زده به جامعه ی پزشکی
دوست عزیز دانشجویی که 9 میگیره و استاد بهش 10 میده خیلی فرق داره با دانشجویی که شاگرد الفه. گرچه به ظاهر هر دو پاس میشن و مدرک میگیرن.
جون یه ملت دست پزشکاس اگه قراره با تفکر مدرگ گرفتن و خون مردم و تو شیشه کردن بخاطرپول برید سمت این رشته که باید فاتحه ی انسانیت و خوند 
حرف ما حرف استعداد و هوش و اراده و علاقه س.  
موضوع پول هم به مهارت و استعداد خودتون بستگی داره که چقد اهل کار باشید.  البته که قبول دارم برا آقایون استرس کار زیاده.*

----------


## Assi

> *مشکل اینجاست یه عده فک میکنن مسیر کنکور یه سربالاییه و قبولی تو رشته پزشکی آخر این سربالایی ینی اگه قبول شن دیگه تمومه و سرپایینی و راحتی حرکت شروع میشه
> در حالیکه سخخخخخت در اشتباهین 
> پزشکی تازه اول مسیره
> چرا ماها واقع بینانه به این قضیه نگا نمیکنیم؟ امیدوارم بر نخوره بخدا قصد جریحه دار کردن غرورتونو ندارم،  ولی آخه یکی که چند ساله سه تا دونه سواله دینامیک و دو تا کاربرد مشتق و سه تا آرایه و....  رو نمیتونه یادبگیره و به نحو احسن سر جلسه پیاده کنه چرا انتظار داره اون همه دروس سنگین پزشکی رو که تازه 7 سال فقط عمومیه رو یاد بگیره؟  
> واقع بین باشیم.  همه قرار نیست دکتر بشن 
> شاید استعداد ما یه چیز دیگه س.  شاید من اگه برم سمت موسیقی موفق تر بشم یا شاید اگه حقوق بخونم یا روان شناسی موفق تر باشم یا شاید اگه یه نقاش حرفه ای بشم بهتر باشه یا اصلا چه اشکالی داره فیزیوتراپی، پرستاری، آزمایشگاه یا....؟
> هرکاری که توش مهارت کافی داشته باشید فوق العاده س 
> عمرتونو تلف نکنید.  زندگی قشنگیای زیادی داره.  لذت ببرید و به تفاوت آدما ایمان بیارید.  همه یه جور نیستن... 
> دنبال معجزه نباشید.  معجزه یعنی تو یه زمان درست یه تصمیم درست گرفتن. 
> ...


حرفاتون عین حقیقته
دوستان میگن کسیکه بره پیرا پزشکی انگار شکست خوردس:/
واقعا حرفی ندارم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi




مشکل اینجاست که درس نخوندن من خیلی ریشه داره..من تو یک مدت خیلی کوتاه درس خوندن حدود ۵۰ درصد پیشرفت کردم..درد من اینه که میدونم لیاقتش رو دارم ولی شرایط عجیب نذاشتن که بشه..الانم روحیه داغونم و شکست پشت شکست بزرگترین مانع منه..ضعف شخصیتی که به خاطر شکست تو کنکور ایجاد شده در من مانع تلاش منه. من تواناییش رو دارم و نشده. این آزاردهنده است..کسانی که وحشت داشتن من ازشون جلو بزنم الان سالها از من جلوترن و به ریشم میخندن..همه ی ابهت من دود شد رفت هوا. من به خودم و تنبلیم باختم.


اینجاس که میگن تکبر بده 

پ.ن:بله حرفای استارترو فقط کسایی با مغز استخون درک میکنن که پشت کنکور میمونن
اصلااااا توصیه نمیشه بمونید،سال اول با هر رتبه ایی شد برید یونی
نهایتتتتت سال دوم،بیشترش عذابه*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Asan.kpoper


حرفاتون عین حقیقته
دوستان میگن کسیکه بره پیرا پزشکی انگار شکست خوردس:/
واقعا حرفی ندارم


اون حرفو دیدم متاسفانه 
همه فکر میکنن پزشکی قبول بشن تمومه،در حالی که باید تا آخرین روزی که کار میکنن کتاب به دست باشن تا بتونن موفق بمونن،کنکور قبول شدن ضامن موفقیت تو پزشکی نیست
چه بسا افرادی که با پیراپزشکی زندگی بهتری دارن
زندگی بهتر صرفا پول نیست*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستان عزیز وقتی دستمون ب چیزی نرسیده یاد بگیریم نگیم پزشکی تازه اول بدبختیه فلانه دقیقا عنی اونایی ک پرلاید سوارن میگن دلمون خوشه

----------


## naznaziasal

:Yahoo (105):

----------


## parisa-konkoori

من امسال میشه چهارمین کنکورم . موندم که دارو قبول بشم . درسته پشت کنکوری بودن سخته اما من احساس میکنم اگه ادم بره یه دانشگاه یا رشته ای که دوست نداره سختیش خیلی بیشتره.امضای خدا پای ارزوهاتون .  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Apaq

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز..با یه جمله از امام علی شروع میکنم حرفم رو..می فرماید: از خطای دیگران عبرت گیرید پیش از آنکه خود عبرت دیگران شوید..! زندگی ما رو معجزه ها یا آرزوها نمیسازن، تلاش ها و اهداف تعیین کننده ی آینده ما هستن. من از سال ۹۵ در انجمن هستم و این دومین حساب منه البته اون یکی به خواست خودم اخراج شد(که مثلاً برم دنبال درسم). باور کنید از اون موقع من بسیار تاپیک تکراری با مضمون “بهترین منابع کنکور”، “ شروع طوفانی”، “ از الان میتونم؟”،”برنامه کنکور شروع از صفر دو ماه قبل از کنکور” و..شمایی که کنکور اولتونه،حداقل ۵،۶ سال از من کوچکترین و من خیلی روح رنجورتری نسبت به سنم دارم و از اونایی هستم موی سفیدم رو تو آینه دیدم و از این حرفا..نمیدونم تا حالا ترک خوردن قلبتون رو حس کردین یا نه،من بارها لمس کردم خرد شدن قلبم و روحم ‌غرورم رو. بارها نشستم و فکر کردم که چی شد که این شد. من با این دنیا چه کردم که اینجوری شد؟ جواب کدوم گناه نکرده رو دارم پس میدم. نمیخوام روح پرطراوت و شاد شما مثل من تو تندباد روزگار داغون و پاره پاره بشه..لطفاً به خودتون رحم کنید. به خدا زمان کمه.نذارین به جایی برسین که راضی به هر رشته ای بشین. الان که وقت دارین بخونین. اگه ۹۹ اولین کنکورتونه،نگین اشکال نداره امسال نشد سال بعد. یا امسال میشه یا هیچ وقت. من که تجربه کردم میگم. شما الان شارژترین و با انگیزه ترین سالتونه. از دستش ندید.تکلیفتون رو معلوم کنید اگر نمیخواهید درس بخونید برید دنبال کاری که دوست دارید. عمرتون رو گوشه خونه حروم نکنید. هر روز من جهنمه. غم این زندگی معلق و آواره ام داره نابودم میکنه. دیدن تلاش‌های بی سرانجام خانواده ام برای رسیدن من به پزشکی دلم رو آتیش میزنه. پشیمونم عین چی به خدا. ولی دیگه جون و دلی برام نمونده. عذاب وجدان داره خفه ام میکنه. همه ی هم سن های من الان یا دارن پزشکی میخونن یا ازدواج کردن یا رفتن سرکار. تو اقوام نمیتونم سر بلند کنم. مسخره عام و خاص شدم. دشمن شاد شدم..هر روز هزار جور سرکوفت و دعوا دارم. به خدا جوابی ندارم برای سرکوفت هاشون. چی بگم؟ مگه دروغ میگن؟ نخوندم، صبح تا شب گوشی به دست بودم، سریال و هزارجور برنامه چرت دیدم..من تمام برگ برنده هامو سوزوندم جوونیمو سوزوندم. الانم روحم انقدر حساس و افسرده شده که سر هر چیزی قلبم میشکنه و گریه میکنم و نگران همه چیز هستم..میدونم کسانی که درس میخونن،نیازی به توصیه من ندارن و کسانی هم که درس نمیخونن،این متن هیچ فایده ای براشون نداره ولی وظیفه انسانی من بود بنویسم. شاید اگر کسی بود که عبرت من بشه من الان تو این لجنزار گیر نکرده بودم.*




نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم و حتی چه بگم . نه نسخه ای دارم برای پیچیدن نه  حرفی برای گفتن . دردی که شما داخلش هستی، حقیقیه، و من باید سعی کنم با  چندتا کلمه و از پشت مانیتور، بهتر کنم حالت رو . دستم کوتاهه، سهم من همین  کلمات و حرف هاست، نمیخوام حرف های فلسفی مآبانه بزنم و بگم وای که چقدر  زندگی زیباست، نه، بعضی وقت ها افتضاح میشه . اما میدونی عزیز من، تهِ تهِ  تهش، یه خوب داریم و یه بد . همه به این مرز نیاز پیدا میکنیم توی  زندگیمون، که بچینیمش، که بگیم خب، فدای سرت . حالا بسازش دوباره، حرکت کن  به سمت خوب، حتی اگه قلبت شکسته، حتی اگه درد داری، حتی اگه داری آزار  میبینی . چون ما، هستیم که بجنگیم، هرچقدر هم واژه ی جنگیدن کلیشه ای جلوه  بده، ما، هستیم که بجنگیم . من سهمم همین حرف هاست، سهم اصلی رو تو داری .  کی میخواد کمکت کنه؟ هیچکس . خودتی و خودت . آدم ها خیلی وقت ها بیشعور  میشن، شرایط سخت میشه، و خب، دلم میخواد دوباره که بگم که ما هستیم تا دووم  بیاریم . جانمون رو بگیریم به دندونمون و خودمون رو بِکِشیم، برای کی؟  برای خودمون . همینه زندگی، حتی اگه خود من کاملا درکش نکرده باشم، حتی اگه  نفهمم که چه سختی هایی کشیدی، که چقدر ناراحتی . یه نفر هست اون بالا، که  میبینه، میشنوه، مهربونه، رَفیق اون کسیه که رَفیقی نداره . مگه خدا مرده  که میترسی و منفعلی؟ نترس، نباش، چون اگه یه نفر هم قرار باشه نجات بده  خودت رو، خودتی . به خدا که خودتی . وقتی خوب و بد تعریف میکنیم، همه چیز  همونقدر که پیچیده به نظر میرسه ساده ست، خوب یعنی خوب باشی . کنکور هرچی  که هست، هر چی که بشه، قرار نیست ارزش های انسانی تو رو مشخص کنه . اینکه  میتونی چه آدم خوبی باشی، چقدر مهربونی کنی به بقیه، چقدر در عین توانایی  به دیگران ضربه نزنی، چقدر آدم چند بُعدی ای میتونی باشی، اینکه چقدر آدم  هستیه که بهت ارزش میده، حالا تا صبح هر تستی که بهت میدنُ درست بزن، مهمه؟  نه، توی این قضیه مهم نیست . اگه سه سال پیش ازم میپرسیدن این حرفا رو،  قطعا نمیگفتمشون . اما الآن میگم، چون توی قلب و ذهنم رسیدم به خوبِ قضیه .  همه میرسن، همه میدونن، فقط حرکت کردنشه که سخته، که باید آسون بشه با فکر  کردن بهش . عزیزِ دلم، میدونم که حتی اگه بدم باشه حالت، میدونی که مقصد  چیه . ته قلبت، میدونی که چی درسته . پس انجامش بده . از روح پرطراوت حرف  میزنی برای من؟ از سوزوندن برگ برنده حرف میزنی آخه؟ چند سالته مگه؟ بد نکن  حالتو . خودت بد نکن حالتو . چیزی که داخلشی، زندگیته و باید درستش کنی  چون مجبوری، نه لجنزار و نه چیز دیگه ای که توش گیر کرده باشی . اولشرط  وفاداری، بهاء دادن به خودته . بهاء بده به خودت، فکر میکنی چی درسته؟  میخوای دوباره بخونی؟ بخون، میخوای نخونی نخون، اما هرکاری که میکنی، بیرون  بیا از این حال و هوا چون مریضت میکنه . چون بیست سال بعد موظفی که به  خودت جواب بدی . مطمئنم که باید جواب بدی . داری اذیتم میکنی، چون حس میکنم  انگار با دونفر طرفم . اون منِ قشنگ درونت رو نمیبینی . همونی که به کمکت  نیاز داره .
 لیاقت بهترین چیزها رو داری، چون یه نفر اون بالا آفریدتت .  وقت گذاشته برات، نگرانته . بی معرفتیه اگه قدمی بر نداری . بی معرفت نباش  با خودت . منی که انقدر خدا خدا میکنم خیلی آدم خوبی ام مثلا؟ نه، خیلی  وقت ها یه بازنده ایم که وقت باخت هاش یاد خدا میفته . یاد کار درست . ولی  اون، مهربونتر میشه همیشه . از امام علی گفتی، فکر میکنم امام علی هستش که میگه، از چیزی نترس، چون وقتی که بترسی هیچوقت جلو نمیری .
کاش هرموقع که حالت بهتر شد، هرموقع که خوب بودی با  خودت، بیای اینجا و بگی بهمون، چون اینجوری حال بهتری خواهیم داشت همه . خداپشت و پناهت باشه عزیز من، : ) خدا هست و میبینه . پاشو، پاشو که کلی داری .
سلامت و موفق باشی همیشه : *** 3>

----------


## hamed_habibi

منم مثل خودت از سال 95تا 97 کنکور دادم موفق نشدم  98هم محروم بودم 
ولی یه چیزی میدونم یه جمله ایی ک بهش ایمان دارم اونایی ک تو کنکور موفق نمیشن یا شکست میخورن قطعا درس نخوندن وگرنه محاله ادم بخونه نشه مگر خیلی کند ذهن باشه ک این افرادم کمن...

----------


## salim7174

اگه بخوایی برای دیگران زندگی کنی که زندگی کردن هیچ معنایی نداره

----------


## Frozen

چقد حرفاتون خوب بود و چقدر میفهمم تک تک کلماتتون رو
ولی بذارید یه چیزی بگم
ببینید یه وقتایی ادم دوست داره موفق شه
یه وقتایی نیاز داره موفق شه دقیقا مث نفس کشیدن
حالتی ک شما الان توش هستید دومیه...شما باید موفق شید تا دیگه تا اخر عمرتون این افسردگی رو جلو نبرید 
چرا یه استارت تازه نمیزنید ؟ یه برنامه قوی میتونه باعث پیشرفتتون شه و با اون پیشرفت کم کم روحیتون برمیگرده و مطمئنم میتونید موفق شید

----------


## -Sara-

اصولا کسی درس نمیگیره!
خوده طرف تجربه میکنه و بعد حسرت میمونه واسش..

----------


## asma80

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز..با یه جمله از امام علی شروع میکنم حرفم رو..می فرماید: از خطای دیگران عبرت گیرید پیش از آنکه خود عبرت دیگران شوید..! زندگی ما رو معجزه ها یا آرزوها نمیسازن، تلاش ها و اهداف تعیین کننده ی آینده ما هستن. من از سال ۹۵ در انجمن هستم و این دومین حساب منه البته اون یکی به خواست خودم اخراج شد(که مثلاً برم دنبال درسم). باور کنید از اون موقع من بسیار تاپیک تکراری با مضمون “بهترین منابع کنکور”، “ شروع طوفانی”، “ از الان میتونم؟”،”برنامه کنکور شروع از صفر دو ماه قبل از کنکور” و..شمایی که کنکور اولتونه،حداقل ۵،۶ سال از من کوچکترین و من خیلی روح رنجورتری نسبت به سنم دارم و از اونایی هستم موی سفیدم رو تو آینه دیدم و از این حرفا..نمیدونم تا حالا ترک خوردن قلبتون رو حس کردین یا نه،من بارها لمس کردم خرد شدن قلبم و روحم ‌غرورم رو. بارها نشستم و فکر کردم که چی شد که این شد. من با این دنیا چه کردم که اینجوری شد؟ جواب کدوم گناه نکرده رو دارم پس میدم. نمیخوام روح پرطراوت و شاد شما مثل من تو تندباد روزگار داغون و پاره پاره بشه..لطفاً به خودتون رحم کنید. به خدا زمان کمه.نذارین به جایی برسین که راضی به هر رشته ای بشین. الان که وقت دارین بخونین. اگه ۹۹ اولین کنکورتونه،نگین اشکال نداره امسال نشد سال بعد. یا امسال میشه یا هیچ وقت. من که تجربه کردم میگم. شما الان شارژترین و با انگیزه ترین سالتونه. از دستش ندید.تکلیفتون رو معلوم کنید اگر نمیخواهید درس بخونید برید دنبال کاری که دوست دارید. عمرتون رو گوشه خونه حروم نکنید. هر روز من جهنمه. غم این زندگی معلق و آواره ام داره نابودم میکنه. دیدن تلاش‌های بی سرانجام خانواده ام برای رسیدن من به پزشکی دلم رو آتیش میزنه. پشیمونم عین چی به خدا. ولی دیگه جون و دلی برام نمونده. عذاب وجدان داره خفه ام میکنه. همه ی هم سن های من الان یا دارن پزشکی میخونن یا ازدواج کردن یا رفتن سرکار. تو اقوام نمیتونم سر بلند کنم. مسخره عام و خاص شدم. دشمن شاد شدم..هر روز هزار جور سرکوفت و دعوا دارم. به خدا جوابی ندارم برای سرکوفت هاشون. چی بگم؟ مگه دروغ میگن؟ نخوندم، صبح تا شب گوشی به دست بودم، سریال و هزارجور برنامه چرت دیدم..من تمام برگ برنده هامو سوزوندم جوونیمو سوزوندم. الانم روحم انقدر حساس و افسرده شده که سر هر چیزی قلبم میشکنه و گریه میکنم و نگران همه چیز هستم..میدونم کسانی که درس میخونن،نیازی به توصیه من ندارن و کسانی هم که درس نمیخونن،این متن هیچ فایده ای براشون نداره ولی وظیفه انسانی من بود بنویسم. شاید اگر کسی بود که عبرت من بشه من الان تو این لجنزار گیر نکرده بودم.*



*سلام عزیزم ... چرا خودتو از این عذاب خلاص نمیکنی . لیاقت تو از زندگی بیشتر از ایناست . باور کن دوست عزیز تو لایق تموم لبخند ها و خوشی های دنیایی . یا برو رشته ی دیگه و یا کار دیگه و سعی کن با عشق یاد بگیری 
یا هم اگه هیچ جوره نمیتونی علاقتو فراموش کنی و به غیر اون نمیتونی به چیز دیگه ای فکر کنی یا علی بگو و دوباره شروع کن . همه چیزو از نو بساز . همه ی اون آرزوها و رویاهای رنگارنگی که داشتی رو بشین دوباره از نو معنا کن ... بهشون فکر کن همون هدف هایی که قبلا ها وقتی به فکرت میفتاد میخواستی از فرط شوق و هیجان اشک بریزی ... اشک شوق ... به زندگیت یه تکون بده آدمای سمی رو از یاد ببر . گذشته رو فراموش کن چون هیچ چیزی جز عذاب برات نداشته و به فکر روزهای باقی موندت باش و با کار هایی که دوست نداری انجام بدی یا رشته ای که دوست نداری بخونی هدرشون نده ...  این زندگیه توعه نذار هیچ کس باعث ناراحتیت بشه . 5 سال پشت موندی ؟ فدای سرتتتتتت عقل داشتی تصمیم گرفتی و اینکارو انجام دادی پس هیچکس نمیتونه سرزنشت کنه و ناراحتت کنه پس سعی کن تو زندگیت هر کاری میکنی شاد باشی هیچ چی ارزش ناراحتی نداره ولی برای ما انسان ها سخته اینو درک کردن . 
البته هیچ کدوم ما نمیتونیم درباره وضعیت همدیگه نظر بدیم یا اینکه درک کنیم همدیگرو چون هیچوقت هیچ کس جای یکی دیگه نبوده و تماما این زندگی خودته و تصمیم گیرنده خودتی .*  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## katy perry

اگر این خوشایندت نیست، پس هجرت کن ازین حال!
تا موقعی که آدمی مسولیت زندگیش رو( هرآنچه اتفاق افتاده است) را قبول نکند، هیچ اتفاق مثبتی نخواهد افتاد. من اگر زمینوزمان را مقصر ببینم( و مقصر هم باشند) در بهبود وضع من نوعی ذره ای تاثیر نخواهد داشت...شاید من نوعی در خیلی چیزهایی که اتفاق افتاد اختیاری نداشته باشم، ولی در بازخوردم نسبت به مساعل میتوانم... اگر فکر میکنید خیلی احوالتان خراب است میتوانم به شما این نوید را بدهم که به زودی ازین وضع رها میشوی! چرا که وقتی اوضاع دیگر قابل تحمل نبود، گشایش حاصل میشود، مثل سپیده صبح بعد از تاریکی مطلق شب. حال که با جان و پوست و استخوان فهمیدی که عمرت درحال گذر است و پند بگیرید قبل ازینکه پند شوید، رها کن این حالهای خراب را، و برو به سمت رهایی و به سمت درست..برو و ببین رسالتت در این دنیا چیست؟ انقدر در چیزی که میدانی برایت حاصلی ندارد نمان، اگر حاضری تنبلیت را اصلاح کنی برو و بجنگ، ولی یادت باشد هرچیز خوبی را در عالم بخواهی باید بهایش را بپردازی، هیچ چیز بی قمیت و رنج بدست نمی آید! همه ما استعداد داریم! ولی همه ما رغبت نداریم بهای رسیدن به گنج را بپردازیم...دوست خوب، حسرت نخور همین که فهمیده ای اشکال کارت را، همین خیلی خوب است یعنی عمرت هدر نرفته، چون بینشت رشد کرده و آدم قویتری شدی! پس باید آسوده تر جلو بروی! هستند کسانی که سال پنجم به خواسته شان رسیدند، ولی اونها جای پرداختن به چیزهایی که دردی از آنها دوا نمیکرد پرداختند به اصل کار...اگر فکر میکنی کنکور راه زندگیت نیست، برو استعدادها و علایقت را شکوفا کن و از هرگونه مقایسه خودت با دیگران بپرهیز، و به خودت سرکوفت و..نزن، تو مسول آرزوهای خودت هستی نه دیگران..بدان عمر آدم همین ثانیه هایست که ما خودمان به خودمان زهرش میکنیم...اگر باور کنیم زندگی کوتاهست، حتی کوتاهتر از یک فیلم سینمایی، روش زندگیمان را عوض میکردیم...ما همیشه 18 ساله و 20 ساله نیستیم...اینها ظواهر کار است، شما درون خودت را راضی کن، کارت درست باشد دکتر نباشی هم مساله ای نیست اساسا همه آدمهای دنیا که نمیتوانند دکتر باشند..فکر نکنم شما علاقه ای به پزشکی داشته باشی،اگر داشتی اینطور نیود، برو و آنچیزی رو پیدا کن که حاضری برایش زجر بکشی، همان چیزی که گوشی و مجازی و زمان و خواب و خوراک را از یادت می برد، برو آنرا پیدا کن و برایش تلاش کن، مطمعن باش هم خودت راضی میشوی هم اطرافیانت به تو افتخار خواهند کرد...کاش همه دریابیم گفتار مولا علی رو که پند گیرید قبل از آنکه مایه عبرت شوید! و همچنین میفرمایند: عبرتها چه بسیارند و عبرت گیرنده ها چه اندک! کاش جزو اندک ها نباشیم.

----------

